# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Open cvs file from its current location automatically

## Kenny Moore

Is it possible to open the cvs file from its current location automatically once the end user clicks on the download button?  I do not want to present the choice of either save to disk or open from its current location.  Thanks for taking the time to respond!

Regards,

Kenny

----------


## John

Hi Kenny,

I believe that&#39;s something that the user can only do.  They have to uncheck that box that says &#34;ask this every time&#34;.  It&#39;s an Internet &#34;safety&#34; issue.  People don&#39;t want programs automatically launching without their permission.  It&#39;s obvious when they click on the download button that they want to get the file, but it could just as easily be a button labeled &#34;more info...&#34; and they wouldn&#39;t realize that they would be launching an external program.  Besides, some people want to save to disk, while others want to open it directly.  You need that menu to give them the choice.

Thanks,
John


------------
Kenny Moore at 3/10/01 12:07:35 AM

Is it possible to open the cvs file from its current location automatically once the end user clicks on the download button?  I do not want to present the choice of either save to disk or open from its current location.  Thanks for taking the time to respond!

Regards,

Kenny

----------

